# Need a gadget/contraption



## Victor A. Flores (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys, need to pick a few brains for some ideas. Need a system that lets one person pick the cap off of a truck and store it in another location. So far my idea is a hoist from above picking the cap up and off. Only problem is what to use as the "hooks" or "fingers" that will grab and pick the cap off the bed rails without damaging the lip of the cap that rests on the bed rails.    
   Also, some sort of a "swinging arm" to swing the cap to another location. Or a sytem where you back the truck up to say a pair of arms or rails that when you back up the cap rides up and onto those arms or rails. So give me some ideas and I hope that some are tried and true.


----------



## travelover (Feb 28, 2008)

I have one of these inexpensive overhead hoists in my barn to lift things. I've seen them used for convertible hard tops.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44006

You might make up some nylon straps with plastic coated hooks to grab the cab by the lower edges. Home Depot sells the plastic coat as a dip or paint on in the glue isle.

Then there is this:

http://www.topcaplift.com/

Or this:

http://4wheeldrive.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=4wheeldrive&cdn=autos&tm=2&f=20&su=p706.5.420.ip_p284.8.150.ip_&tt=2&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http%3A//www.4are.com/cgi-bin/msgview.cgi%3Fpictureid%3D9%26app%3DSuggestions%2C%2520Questions%2520and%2520Ideas

Or this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/camper-shell-topper-hoist_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63697QQihZ012QQitemZ220205817855QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Or this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TRUCK-SHELL-CAMPER-CAP-HOIST-A-TOP-TRUCK-HOIST_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33642QQihZ005QQitemZ150219867243QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Victor A. Flores (Feb 28, 2008)

Travelover, thanks. Pretty much exactly what I'm looking for. Just thinking that the rubber hooks would either break, crack that lip on the cap or at least put some ugly abrasions taking away the paint on the cap. But thanks again, just what I needed.


----------



## travelover (Feb 28, 2008)

Victor A. Flores said:


> Travelover, thanks. Pretty much exactly what I'm looking for. Just thinking that the rubber hooks would either break, crack that lip on the cap or at least put some ugly abrasions taking away the paint on the cap. But thanks again, just what I needed.




Maybe you could use vacuum pads to grip the top. Might cost a few bucks, but........

http://www.powrgrip.com/cgi-bin/powrgrip/equipment_accessory_mounts.html


----------



## handyguys (Feb 29, 2008)

I have always thought a full bridge crane layout in my garage would be cool! Essentially a chain hoist that can be positioned or moved anywhere in the garage and operated by remote control!
http://www.dearborncrane.com/crane_buyers_guide/bridge_cranes.htm
http://www.lkgoodwin.com/more_info/...mad_free_standing_overhead_bridge_crane.shtml


----------



## travelover (Feb 29, 2008)

handyguys said:


> I have always thought a full bridge crane layout in my garage would be cool! Essentially a chain hoist that can be positioned or moved anywhere in the garage and operated by remote control!
> http://www.dearborncrane.com/crane_buyers_guide/bridge_cranes.htm
> http://www.lkgoodwin.com/more_info/...mad_free_standing_overhead_bridge_crane.shtml



Yea! Now you are talkin'!!


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 2, 2008)

A 15 ton capacity...you could change your own oil from underneath!!

Probably worth more than the garage it's usually in , and no one can borrow it.


----------

